

Welcome to New York City, 1609 - Thevet
https://welikia.org/explore/mannahatta-map/

======
casta
As it happens often, the title says New York City but it is only for
Manhattan. It would also be nice if there were maps in-between 1609 and today
to see which areas were built at different times.

------
mmorris
Hey, my neighborhood was in the East River!

Unfortunately, I think that has implications for how flood-prone the
neighborhood is too.

